

Flappy Bird Removed - WoodenChair
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/09/flappy-bird-removed/

======
techaddict009
Can anyone explain why the dev did so?

~~~
rafifyalda
Perhaps this is the kind of attention he didn't want. His Twitter timeline
makes him sound like a pretty humble indie dev who is more interested in
making games fun than making money. I guess the "fun" part doesn't exist when
you get death threats.

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40dongatory%20kill%20you&src=t...](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40dongatory%20kill%20you&src=typd)
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40dongatory%20idiot](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40dongatory%20idiot)

Probably has an inbox that looks similar.

